# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Βοηθεια για scan

## harrylaos

Καλησπερα,
Ζηταω ατομο να ερθει να κανει scan απο την ταρατσα του σπιτιου μου.
Ειμαι στον Αγιο Αντρεα στα Ανω Πατησσια,και με το scan που εκανα απο το laptop μου διχως PCMIA καρτα επιασα 3 routerakia/AP αλλα awmn δεν ελεγαν.Παρακαλω οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει.Ζητουνται ατομα απο Νεα Χαλκηδονα,Πατησσια,Νεα Ιονια,Περισσο,Πευκακια,Ψυχικο,Γαλατσι,Κυψελη και γενικα οποιος μπορει να ερθει.

----------


## kakis

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....000&highlight=

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29000&highlight=

Γιατί ανοίγεις κι άλλο;  ::

----------


## DiTz

Υποθέτω πως άνοιξε κι άλλο επειδή τον γείωσαν ή δεν το είδαν αυτοί που έπρεπε!

Πάντως γενικά σαν συμβουλή, πήγαινε σε κανα meeting γνώρισε λίγο κόσμο, και μετά να δεις οτι θα έρθουν αρκετοί...


Οπως και να έχει, έχε λίγο υπομονή, μιας και εδώ κάνουμε το hobby μας και του αφιερώνουμε μόνο τον ελευθερο χρόνο μας ο οποιός δεν είναι και αρκετός...

----------


## harrylaos

Eχω μια εργασια που πρεπει να παραδοσω και εχω ακομα 1 μηνα.
Το σκαν δεν με ενδιαφερει μπορω να παρω το εξοπλισμο και οτι βγει.
Βεβαια δεν θα λεγεται awmn θα λεγεται "βαριουνται που ζουν".
Επρεπε να εχω παρει VPN και οχι wireless γιατι μου βγηκε "μαπα".
Post εκανα Δευτερο γιατι μαλλον το πρωτο ποστ ηταν σε λαθος μερος.
Meetings στην περιοχη μου δεν γινονται και εκει που μπορω να παω μου λενε να παω αλλου.Δεν χανω και τιποτα ομως.
Επισης οσοι ειναι εξω απο Ελλαδα και μπορουν να πεταχτουν μεχρι την αθηνα για ενα σκαν ειναι ευπροσδεκτοι.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Δηλαδη αμα δεν βοηθατε και εσεις οι ντοπιοι για τα απλα πραγματα οπως ενα απλο σκαν ,ποιος ο λογος εγω σαν χρηστης χωρις support να ασχοληθω με awmn πραγματα?

----------


## panosru

Re c harry, paraponiese pou perimeneis 1 mhna?  ::  ego diladi pou perimeno 6mhnes kai 19meres mazi me shmera ti na po?  ::

----------

